# 230 gallon tank build



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Got my old aquarium back 5 ft x2.5x2.5 tall acrylic with rounded corners . I will have to redo all the pluming as it was done without thinking about being able to take the plumbing apart to get through doorways/hallways. Dual overflow into two 35 gallon sumps. Sump will have k1 and ceramic media and I will be running a drip system that drains to my hot water tank drain. I will also be painting the stand and redoing the trim. I will also be trying to make the sump area extremely tidy


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

What you gonna keep in there?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm thinking Africans this time


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That would make a great large hap / peacock tank. Pretty rare for people to be able to keep the larger haps.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol that tank went full circle eh. Couldn't you have gotten the tank through the door standing it up and rolling it with a dolly? If it's my old tank that's how I got it through my doors.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I might have been able to do that but I'm going to tinker a bit anyway. I will reuse a lot of the plumbing anyway


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Enlarge the over flow size. I had problems with them being to small.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Really ? What pump did you run


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Quiet one 5000


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Before I sold my big tank, the guy I bought it from had these in the tank. Emperor Cichlids. I declined buying them but they were an awesome looking tang cichlid but large...peacock bass large. 230g might be a stretch. He had them in with a large group of blue zaire frontosas. Check out this Nat Geo vid on the emperor cichlid. Gorgeous golden fish.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I would rather do a bunch of variety those guys look aggressive


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

dino said:


> I would rather do a bunch of variety those guys look aggressive


Yeah true. I found them limiting which is largely why I didn't do it. An impressive fish nonetheless.

I collected a whole range of haps and peacocks before. It was a lot of fun trying to collect as many varieties as possible. You have a great tank to be able to do that.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Painted the inside of the stand last night. Bought a lot of bulkheads to plumb my two 35 gallon sumps together and for the hole for the water to exit for the drip system. One sump will have mostly k1 and the other will have the heater/ sponges and a lot of ceramic media. Purchased a few canister style carbon filters for the fresh water feed. I have a really nice dc return pump and I will be using my crazy 260 watt led four foot light(overkill) I might have to hand it really high. That's all for now


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Glad to have you back to African Dustin! My 210g will be up and running in 6 months. Staring to piece it all together. I'm already growing out larger haps Tony.  I will be doing a bunch of group orders so if you decide to setup African tank Dino let me know. I don't know why you left the Africans in the first place


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes please include me in your orders thanks


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have added some rockwock and still waiting for my heater conttoller and heater to arrive and they are taking forever


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Dustin nice looking set up  I have a couple of the same colour high PH rocks you can have if you want to stop by on your way home one day.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Very cool! ☺

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks alot


----------

